# Hybrid mk3/mk4 window regulators



## Sh0cker (Sep 21, 2003)

Fairly straight forward mk3/mk4 hybrid window regulators:








Image of Stock mk3 window regulator (front right).
I have installed mk4 dashboard along central locking system and i was forced to use mk4 harness in the door which complicated things a little. I wasnt able to use mk3 window motors hence no electrical windows...Jim was other person messing with hybrid regulators although i have taken different approach to solve this problem.
This mod will change only electrical system in the regulators, no crimping wire ropes etc.








This is mk4 motor with control unit taken apart. I will be interested in the control unit only (black piece), there is no need for me to use mk4 motor since it wont fit the regulators without fabrication.








Mk4 window module.
There will be 5 wires coming from this unit to mk3 motor:
2 wires powering the motor (#1.)
3 wired from the sensor (#2.) this sensor tells the module when to start/stop the motor. If it is not wired, once you click the window button motor will only power for split of second, and we need to have total control over the window therefore this part is necessary. It has 3 leads/3 bases on the circuit board where the wires will be connected.








I have desoldered the sensor from mk4 module and will use these 3 connections to tap wires into them and route it to mk3 module where new sensor is installed (replacing the old one on mk3 module)








Soldered wires on mk4 module. Red arrows indicate routed connection supplying 12V from this module to mk3 motor. Green arrow indicates 3 wires coming from desoldered sensor going to mk3 module where the new sensor was placed.








This is mk3 module. As you can see it is slightly different than mk4 module. They both have leads supplying power to the motor as well as the engaging sensor.
On this photo you can see at #1. the place where i have soldered new sensor (off mk4) and 3 wires tapped in same order as on mk4 module.
Places #2. and #3. show the leads where you solder the the wires supplying power to the motor from mk4 module. They can be soldered anywhere, but not restricting the clearance for the motor to snap into the place. I also cut these metal leads disconnecting them from the relay (black piece on the very right of the photo) ensuring there is no short/power going through mk3 module itself. You could as well cut entire circuit board off the mk3 module leaving the piece covered on the photo above, because this is all we need for motors to work.








Comparison of the motors.
All above had to be done due to the fact that metal rings (green arrows) that sensor picks up are in different offset from the motor. Direction of the power leads is different as well.








Window regulator is now wired. I did not finish fabricating the plastic cap to seal mk4 module (so the water wont get in contact with electronics), this will be done shortly.
I tested the windows, on click goes up or down; 2 clicks goes either all the way up or down (automated). There is not strain on the motor or regulators since i used original hardware.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid mk3/mk4 window regulators (Sh0cker)*

Man, you are an absolute wizard. It's a year and a half later, and I'm finally getting around to following your DIY. Speaking of which, as perhaps the ONLY member of your audience for this DIY, I totally owe you a case of beer for posting this for, well, me








Here's a few shots of mine in progress:
































I had minor heart attack when I plugged in the second one and it didn't work. Turns out, the slider connector was just pushing the circuit board out of the plastic housing, so the pins weren't making connection. I'm probably gonna hack up the remainder of the motor housings to make the covers for the rest of the circuit board.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid mk3/mk4 window regulators (punkassjim)*

holy mother of JEEBUS did I miss having power windows. And the sudden re-introduction of the Alien Window Controller into my life is just that much more awesome.
Workin' on the circuit board protection cover tomorrow. Ended up dremeling the sh*t out of the remainder of the motor housing, gonna seal it up with epoxy ersumthin. Taking pictures as I go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Hybrid mk3/mk4 window regulators (punkassjim)*

And here's what I got in terms of protection. I dremeled up the housings and threw away what I didn't need. For now, tape will do for closing the holes. Will probably epoxy or fiberglass them eventually.


----------



## coons88 (Aug 20, 2008)

Instead of starting a new thread I thought I would bring this back to the top. Hopefully 6 years on a few people have had to find a resolution to this hybrid system and can shed some more light for me.

I am in the process of building a 1.8t Mk3 with full Mk4 dash and loom. One problem looming is the windows..

Running the Mk3 system as a slave to the Mk4 controller seems good, and it will plug straight in to the Mk4 loom - however I am going to be keeping Mk3 door cards and therefore Mk3 switches. So the question is, how/what is the best way to integrate the Mk3 switch into this system?

Is it possibly to splice the Mk4 switch plug into the Mk3 switch plug? I know the Mk4 switch has more pins though.
The car is a 2 door so no rears to worry about.

Cheers


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Wouldn't it be easier to convert to or keep the manual windows? But, more power to you if you must have power windows.:beer:


----------



## coons88 (Aug 20, 2008)

It would be easier yes, but after all this work having povo spec manual windows is not an option..


----------



## juststarted (Apr 14, 2003)

bumb cause this is what i need to do to my regulators...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

Oh, y'know, just reviving this from the dead, _fourteen years_ after my last comment. Sh0cker hasn't even had this car in over a decade. 😂

I'm just now getting around to applying this method to the mk4 sunroof motor in my mk3. Trouble is, the mk4 sunroof motor has two sensors on the circuit board, one on either side of the magnetic ring. Fairly sure I won't get away with just relocating one of them to inside the mk3 motor. Hell, I'm not sure ANY of this will work as well as the window regulators did. So, if anyone with more electronics experience wants to chime in, I'd sincerely appreciate it.

Here's the pair of sensors on the mk4 board. The magnetic ring on the motor spindle would sit between them:










And here's the single sensor in the mk3 sunroof motor:










And here's how it sits in the mk3 motor. Kinda tight:









So I have a feeling I'm gonna have to rig up some kind of replacement "boom arm" for precise placement of those two sensors.Might even just butcher a spare mk4 sunroof motor from the junkyard, and do it this way:

remove sensors from their pads (if necessary?) on the intact/functioning mk4 board.
mount the "boom arm" of the hacked-up mk4 board inthe mk3 motor (with epoxy or hot glue).
run six wires from the new sensors back to the pads in the functioning mk4 board.
plug it all in and see if it works.
[Edit: also worth mentioning, I recall that the mk4 sunroof motor’s driven gear rotates in the opposite direction as the mk3 unit. So, I should be mindful of whether the magnet ring _also_ spins the opposite direction. Because, with two sensors on the board, the controller would know if I’ve mounted things in the wrong orientation.]

I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Wish me luck!


----------

